

The Movie Studios Have A Great Idea To Ramp Up Piracy. - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/14/the-movie-studios-have-a-great-idea-to-ramp-up-piracy-and-blockbuster-wants-to-help/

======
Dilpil
The CEOs best bet for making money is to a) prolong the death of blockbuster
as long as possible and more importantly b) chump it up with other board
members and executives in the entertainment to hopefully land another high
paying job when this all fails. He looks to be on track for success.

------
tetsuo13
This paragraph summed it all up:

 _If the studios are allowing some places like Blockbuster stores to rent
movies on day one, but limit Netflix from doing the same, how many of the
millions of Netflix users are going to drive to a Blockbuster store to get
that movie? Some certainly will, but a lot will also turn to the web and
simply download the movie. And some who have never done that before will learn
how to get around such a ridiculous restriction._

Not sure if it's a scheme to grant Blockbuster exclusive rights to DVD rentals
for the first 30 days but it sure seems that way.

In the war on "piracy" it always seems that the studios make things
increasingly more difficult for their customers and driving them toward other
means. It seems they won't be happy until no one can have their product but
must pay for it anyway.

~~~
chrischen
If the person is willing to download the movie from the internet (illegally),
why would they even pay for Netflix in the first place. And once they do start
downloading they'll start questioning why they have to pay. It seems like this
30 day thing wouldn't really change things, or that it would screw Netflix
too.

~~~
lutorm
Netflix might be convenient enough to make people not bother trying to find
torrents (and worrying about getting sued). I think in many cases it's not the
price that's the deterrent, it's the hassle of having to actually go to the
store.

~~~
chris11
Yeah, I agree with you. I don't really see much personal benefit in using
brick and mortar video rental stores. Going to one means that I have to take a
half hour or an hour out of my day to get a movie. And I can't check the
inventory of a store online, so if I'm looking for an older or a more obscure
movie, I'm not really guaranteed that it would be available. Plus I would not
go to Blockbuster because I wanted to get a brilliant recommendation from a
staff member. But I would be more willing to watch something recommended to me
by a recommendation engine. And most video rental stores usually charge more
than I want to pay.

So I really don't see brick and mortar stores competing with kiosks and rental
services like netflix. The single benefit a store has is that it is probably
one of the fastest ways to get a physical copy of a movie because it is not
mailed. But I would not be the least bit perturbed about waiting a day or two
to see a movie.

------
apgwoz
The thing is, we arleady wait months for new releases, what's another 30 days?
Are we really that pathetic?

